# Check Out This Weird Looking Dude In This Sprint Commercial



## SYTFE

Look at the guy who walks into the barbershop in the beginning.  He appears to have all black eyes.  Is it possible that he is some kind of alien/human hybrid?

https://ispot.tv/a/ANlg


----------



## Muhammed

No, he's just on meth.


----------



## RodISHI

SYTFE said:


> Look at the guy who walks into the barbershop in the beginning.  He appears to have all black eyes.  Is it possible that he is some kind of alien/human hybrid?
> 
> https://ispot.tv/a/ANlg


Are you sure you are not seeing your own reflection?


----------



## MisterBeale

Are you sure it's not just an excuse to spam the forum with commercials and get folks to click on ads?


----------



## Grandma

Ted Cruz's eyes do the same thing.


----------



## SYTFE

MisterBeale said:


> Are you sure it's not just an excuse to spam the forum with commercials and get folks to click on ads?



lol, why in God's name would I want people to watch a fucking Sprint commercial?  The only reason I posted it is because every time I see this dude, I trip out.  Did you watch it?

Also, your post is amusing considering USMB is display ad central.


----------



## MisterBeale

SYTFE said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not just an excuse to spam the forum with commercials and get folks to click on ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, why in God's name would I want people to watch a fucking Sprint commercial?  The only reason I posted it is because every time I see this dude, I trip out.  Did you watch it?
> 
> Also, your post is amusing considering USMB is display ad central.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I watched it, I reviewed the fraction of a second you are talking about and didn't see shit.  You watch too much TV.  It's bullshit, nothing.  Just the lighting on set.


As for the reason? The reason you would want folks to fall for click bait is b/c you are being paid to post links, either by Sprint themselves, or an ad farm.   Ever since the switch over from v.bulletin, most regular users have some sort of Adblocker, bluehell, etc., so they don't even see ads, so to your contention that USMB is a display ad central?  Bullshit.  It's only ad central for folks that come through w/o a membership.


----------



## SYTFE

MisterBeale said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not just an excuse to spam the forum with commercials and get folks to click on ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, why in God's name would I want people to watch a fucking Sprint commercial?  The only reason I posted it is because every time I see this dude, I trip out.  Did you watch it?
> 
> Also, your post is amusing considering USMB is display ad central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched it, I reviewed the fraction of a second you are talking about and didn't see shit.  You watch too much TV.  It's bullshit, nothing.  Just the lighting on set.
> 
> 
> As for the reason? The reason you would want folks to fall for click bait is b/c you are being paid to post links, either by Sprint themselves, or an ad farm.   Ever since the switch over from v.bulletin, most regular users have some sort of Adblocker, bluehell, etc., so they don't even see ads, so to your contention that USMB is a display ad central?  Bullshit.  It's only ad central for folks that come through w/o a membership.
Click to expand...


LOL!  You are hilarious dude, almost as kooky as Dale Smith!!!  No, I'm not "being paid" to post links you enormous twat lol.  You are one nutty mofo.


----------



## MisterBeale

SYTFE said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not just an excuse to spam the forum with commercials and get folks to click on ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, why in God's name would I want people to watch a fucking Sprint commercial?  The only reason I posted it is because every time I see this dude, I trip out.  Did you watch it?
> 
> Also, your post is amusing considering USMB is display ad central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched it, I reviewed the fraction of a second you are talking about and didn't see shit.  You watch too much TV.  It's bullshit, nothing.  Just the lighting on set.
> 
> 
> As for the reason? The reason you would want folks to fall for click bait is b/c you are being paid to post links, either by Sprint themselves, or an ad farm.   Ever since the switch over from v.bulletin, most regular users have some sort of Adblocker, bluehell, etc., so they don't even see ads, so to your contention that USMB is a display ad central?  Bullshit.  It's only ad central for folks that come through w/o a membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are hilarious dude, almost as kooky as Dale Smith!!!  No, I'm not "being paid" to post links you enormous twat lol.  You are one nutty mofo.
Click to expand...


The folks of Athens claimed Socrates was "kooky," as well, did you know?  In fact, they tried him, condemned him, and had him put to death for unorthodox ideas.  You probably weren't aware, were you?









You could only hope to be as aware and educated as Mr. Smith.  I never said that you were a paid poster, I only mentioned it in passing, as though the possibility existed.  Otherwise, you post drivel that is a waste of everyone's time.  Dale would only post content that is reasonably worth consideration, intriguing and mildly entertaining if nothing else.

Yours?  It's just useless drivel.


----------



## Grandma

MisterBeale said:


> Yeah, I watched it, I reviewed the fraction of a second you are talking about and didn't see shit.  You watch too much TV.  It's bullshit, nothing. Just the lighting on set.



No, the whites of his eyes appeared to be black. No way you didn't see that.
Not so likely set lighting, more likely a lossy file, being compressed prior to upload on to Youtube or Facebook, or wherever.
I have seen Ted Cruz's eyes do that. TV news cameras and bouncing signals all over the place from a news van satellite will do that


----------



## Professoer Evil

SYTFE said:


> Look at the guy who walks into the barbershop in the beginning.  He appears to have all black eyes.  Is it possible that he is some kind of alien/human hybrid?
> 
> https://ispot.tv/a/ANlg


I have a 65" TV with 1080i cable. I thought the guy had on heavy eye liner but when you pause it his eyes appear to be totally black. This had to be done intentionally to promote discussion because I just can see that the producer missed it. No you are not nuts.


----------



## esthermoon

SYTFE said:


> Look at the guy who walks into the barbershop in the beginning.  He appears to have all black eyes.  Is it possible that he is some kind of alien/human hybrid?
> 
> https://ispot.tv/a/ANlg


Like those from the X files series?


----------



## Alex.

SYTFE said:


> Look at the guy who walks into the barbershop in the beginning.  He appears to have all black eyes.  Is it possible that he is some kind of alien/human hybrid?
> 
> https://ispot.tv/a/ANlg


His name is David Neher


----------

